# Found A Young Pigeon !!?!?



## MissRhiannon (Jul 27, 2016)

****HELP***


I was driving this morning (was very wet and windy) and saw a young pigeon fall from the trees along side a busy dual carriage junction. 

I had to skid to aviod him (Believed i had run him over at this point) 

I looked over the steering wheel to see him/her in the middle of the road just waddling around...

Honked my horn to see if he would fly off to which he didnt....

i got out to take a look at him and noticed he is quite young maybe a juvenile ? 

Now im new to keeping pigeons my self and have a small flock out side (cant place this new one with them obviously to avoid diseases spreading etc) 

He is currently in my bedroom in a large wooden pigeon basket/carrier

I have given him fresh water and a small amount of seed..

When i checked on him this afternoon he hadnt eaten any and im not sure if he drank to be honest....


WHAT DO I DO NOW ? 

I havent cared for a young pigeon before.....

Know idea how long to keep him before release? 


Any ideas on what to do next ? 

Thanks ! x


*Attached photos of him*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is a wood pigeon youngster and most likely not weaned. Is the bird injured? 

Things you need to know about rescuing a wood pigeon :http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/thewoodpigeon.htm

Gently lower beak to a bowl of water, without submersing nostrils and see if he will drink. 

He will need hand fed, easiest and least stressful method is feeding peas (frozen kind, that have been thawed, drained and warmed) : http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/peasandcorn.htm


Caring for baby pigeons: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm

This is a UK link and you may be able to find a rescue center as it has a lot of resources.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------

